# New to Texas



## navarch11 (Mar 8, 2016)

Just moved down to Houston from the North East. 

I have lots experience fishing inshore and offshore on boats from 26' CC to 50'+ sportfish and everything in between. Used to running offshore to the North East Caynons (~100 mi) targeting primarily tuna on overnighters. Tournament experience as well.

I'm looking to get out offshore down here, split expenses, and have a good time. If you're looking for an extra hand on board, PM me.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome to Texas and 2cool!


----------



## navarch11 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks! Glad I found this board. Seems like a great community here in TX!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Texas fishing*



navarch11 said:


> Just moved down to Houston from the North East.
> 
> I have lots experience fishing inshore and offshore on boats from 26' CC to 50'+ sportfish and everything in between. Used to running offshore to the North East Caynons (~100 mi) targeting primarily tuna on overnighters. Tournament experience as well.
> 
> I'm looking to get out offshore down here, split expenses, and have a good time. If you're looking for an extra hand on board, PM me.


Welcome to Texas


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Not an offshore guy myself, but welcome to Texas.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to TX.....where did you move from?


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

I don't run offshore, but welcome to 2Cool and Texas. 
:texasflag


----------



## navarch11 (Mar 8, 2016)

trapper67 said:


> Welcome to TX.....where did you move from?


Thanks. Moved from NY


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

navarch11 said:


> Thanks. Moved from NY


One of my best friends is the guy in CT that we bought our McKee from. Again, welcome to TX.


----------

